# framebuffer shows blank screen

## Mr.QNo

Kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r9, ATI Rage 128 Graphic card.

The machine runs as a homeserver, normally without a monitor. After the last update, the reboot hang up, so i had to install a monitor after at least three months. Now i could see the BIOS, the GRUB menu - and then a blank screen, while all services are running. I'm rather clueless at that point. 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r9

# Partition in der das Kernel-Image (oder das Betriebssystem) vorhanden ist

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda2 vga=0x318 video=aty128fb:1024x768-32@85

from dmesg:

aty128fb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

aty128fb: Rage128 BIOS located

aty128fb: Rage128 RF AGP [chip rev 0x2] 16M 128-bit SDR SGRAM (1:1)

fb0: ATY Rage128 frame buffer device on Rage128 RF AGP

aty128fb: Rage128 MTRR set to ON

Where else have i to look?

Edit:

server ~ # fbset -i

mode "1024x768-85"

    # D: 98.902 MHz, H: 70.243 kHz, V: 85.454 Hz

    geometry 1024 768 1024 768 32

    timings 10111 192 32 34 14 160 6

    rgba 8/16,8/8,8/0,8/24

endmode

Frame buffer device information:

    Name        : ATY Rage128

    Address     : 0xe0000000

    Size        : 16777216

    Type        : PACKED PIXELS

    Visual      : PSEUDOCOLOR

    XPanStep    : 8

    YPanStep    : 1

    YWrapStep   : 0

    LineLength  : 0

    MMIO Address: 0xefefc000

    MMIO Size   : 8192

    Accelerator : Unknown (32)

Monitor is a Fujitsu-Siemens 21P3

----------

## jongeek

What was updated before your last good reboot ?

Try removing the vga=0x318 portion of your kernel boot line. It is not at all necessary since you have video=aty128fb:1024x768-32@85.

If that doesn't help try removing the video=<blah> part as well, and see what happens when you let the kernel auto-detect everything.

I'm assuming you haven't changed any of your kernel boot parameters since the last good boot. Right ?

Do you have an info button of some sort on your monitor that will show you the horizontal sync and vertical refresh rate, and/or current resolution via an OSD of some sort ?Last edited by jongeek on Mon Feb 23, 2009 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## laumann

You could also try setting vga=ask (without the video option), and see what options you are given - that's if you don't mind not using the video kernel parameter

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Use the VESA frame buffer. That always works. If you do, turn off any other frame buffer drivers.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Mr.QNo

 *jongeek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try removing the vga=0x318 portion of your kernel boot line.

 

That solved the problem. It seems that any kernel- or software-update did not like that particular boot parameter.

----------

